# Whole Hog w/ q-view



## smoke_chef

First... let me say this would have never happened without Cowgirls posts, blog, and pm's. Patty... I can not thank you enough!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







After reading the post about the cinderblock method of cooking a whole hog I decided that was going to be my Memorial Day project. With the exception of a grease fire about half way through, it was a smashing success. Plus, I learned from the grease fire and I'm confident that can be avoided next time. I had not prepped the ground adequately to allow the grease a place to go. I built a dam around the fires but the grease still pooled in the middle worse than I thought it would. Any way... on to the q-view. (sorry... I still haven't figured out how to do thumbnails and the pics of the pre-cook prep type stuff didn't turn out) 

I decided to leave half dry (made up a triple batch of Jeff's dry rub and covered the whole thing!!) and mop the other half. Then took a poll after everyone had a chance to try both sides. In a landslide victory, the mopped side was the favorite. I personally was in the minority. So I'll be mopping the whole thing next time. 









I did make one slight mod to Cowgirls assembly. I added some blocks to the construction which allowed a center block on each end. I turned that block on it's side leaving me an access hole to add fuel. I used tongs and placed charcoal on the fire as needed. I found this to be fast and easy without letting out any heat. Then I placed an additional block in front of the access hole to seal it up for low and slow. 






I recommend this way of cooking a whole hog to anyone. It was a ton of fun and pretty easy. I can not wait to do it again!!!


----------



## oscarsroost

Looks great. Wish I'd been their, haven't been to a hole hog roast since i was a kid.


----------



## fatback joe

Very cool.


----------



## jbg4208

Nice work there Chef. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 points for you.   

I got my pull behind going this weekend and had a great birthday party for my daughter. 3 butts , beans, bbq sauce, abt's. mmmm


----------



## erain

way to go, mebe one day i will attempt such a feat. great job and i am sure there were no complaints on the hog!!! points


----------



## x-factor

Wow that looks real impressive and fun!  Bet everyone was in "hog" heaven.


----------



## smoke_chef

Thanks for the nice words and points. 

This was so much fun that I'm thinking of excusses to do it again. I don't want to wait for Memorial Day next year.


----------



## rwc565

ok,I will readily admit that I aint real smart. This may sound like a dumb question(Itprobably is) BUT, how did you stoke the fire? I could not see any openings in the pics.


----------



## bondvader

Great idea. Makes me want to do one myself. Good job


----------



## pineywoods

That looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Someday I've got to try it. Hey 4th of July is right around the corner theres your excuse


----------



## travcoman45

Mighty fine lookin hog yall cooked there!  Excellent work!


----------



## supervman

DO you have a link to Cowgirls Blog and or post related to this? 
Looks fab.


----------



## mulepackin

Great job! Not sure I've got the ambition or confidence to do something like this. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors

Great looking pig!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congratulations on the good work.


----------



## cowgirl

Way to go!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm glad it turned out well for you..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The more of them you do, the easier they get. 
Again, congratulations....looks awesome.


----------



## cowgirl

supervman, my blog is my homepage...
Here is a link to the thread I posted here awhile back too....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9461

Hope this helps!


----------



## cman95

Great job, I bet you now have many fans!!


----------



## smoke_chef

Hey rwc565,

Not a dumb question at all. With this method of cooking a whole hog there are actually two fires. One under the hams and one under the shoulders. The midsection of the hog gets cooked with indirect heat. Any way, the cinder block laid on its side allowed me perfect access to the fire. It was a little bit of pain getting that low but I used tongs and placed the new unlit coals precisely where I wanted them. That kept the fire even so that neither ham or shoulder got done before the other. Plus, there was virtually no heat lost when I did have to stoke the fire. I found that when my fire got to about 210 I could remove the block in front of my access hole and add about 10 to 12 coals to each side. That would slowly bring the temp up to about 245. It would hold that temp for a bit then start to fall. When hit 210 again I did it all over. 

Thanks again to Cowgirl! We would have been having hamburgers and hotdogs at this family gathering if not for her! In fact, I found out while we were eating that my Brother and Sister-in-law had them in the fridge as a â€œback up planâ€. Did they not understand that Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m a proud member of SMFâ€¦ We donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t need back up plans!!


----------



## richtee

Good idea on the feed block!  Nice lookin hawg too!


----------



## doctor phreak

great job smoke...i hope i can drum up the courage to do one of these someday....points 
and p.s.  thanks cowgirl for enlighten everybody on doing this kind of pig roast........


----------



## blacklab

Looks like ya'll had a great feast


----------

